# union card and #



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello. 1st year apprentice here. They already have me working. My question is, when do I get issued a card and number? I have done the union orientation. I get sworn in on Nov. 1st. L.U.569.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm gonna go way out on a limb here and say sometime on or after Nov. 1.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

30 days. 

its in the constitution


----------



## Xjourneybenderx (May 31, 2011)

nternes said:


> Hello. 1st year apprentice here. They already have me working. My question is, when do I get issued a card and number? I have done the union orientation. I get sworn in on Nov. 1st. L.U.569.


Good luck to you !!


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The important numbers are hours and dollars, if they add up you have a real good number.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


> I'm gonna go way out on a limb here and say sometime on or after Nov. 1.


As always, mad skills. :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Mazeltov on being sworn in.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

nternes said:


> Hello. 1st year apprentice here. They already have me working. My question is, when do I get issued a card and number? I have done the union orientation. I get sworn in on Nov. 1st. L.U.569.


Welcome to the board and to OUR IBEW. Contrary to what some think, I believe your dues receipt number is just as important as your SS number.It is the number that will refer to all your retirement,IRA's,H&W, etc through out your IBEW career.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!

As Brother Noah said...your card number is as important as your social. Never forget it.

You should get your permanent card either after 30 days for some locals...or 6 months in other locals. 

Few locals actually use their union "cards"...most use their "dues receipts" as proof of membership. LU3 and some others still actually carry their union "cards"...but from teaching around the country, it seems that most locals use their dues receipts instead.

Again, Welcome Aboard!!


----------

